# Klein Aeolus 650c Thread



## pimpride (Jan 19, 2006)

Just acquired a cool 1997 Klein Aeolus in Sea and Sky green/blue fade w/ neon yellow decals like the one below. The bike has 650c wheels (rolf vector) and was sold as a TT and Triathlon bike. I put some dropbars on it and it's fun and fast. It has an interesting geometry with a 78 degree seat tube angle and 72 degree head tube angle. The bike fits good and is fast, but is there any advantage or disadvantage to riding a 650c bike as an all-rounder besides parts availability, tires, etc. I read where a 650c bike will have lighter wheels, spin up quicker and allow you to ride closer to pack riders. Any major problem with the geometry as a rider, the wheelbase is long for speed and it sits low to the ground. I know odd / different wheel size is making a comeback with 650b wheels, 29ers, etc & I'm now wondering If my retro-neon klein aeolus is so vintage it's futuristic ;-)

File pic (from the web) --->









Will get my pics up next ride....


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Good job on the build*



pimpride said:


> ...


Nice to be able to find a new use for a not so old bike. Stock up on the 650 tires, getting hard to find.

I raced on these back then, stiff, stiff and stiff. 

How did you dial in the chain tension?


----------



## pimpride (Jan 19, 2006)

Pic isn't mine, same frame though. Will get pics up of it when I do a daylight run. Did a night run on it and it was fast and stable and less harsh than my Austro Daimler Ultima w/ ultegra 9sp and 700c wheels. It would spin up quick and didn't feel like I used much effort on the ride and it held the speed well.


----------

